# Budget Android Tablet recommendations (for work, not games)



## NickVon (Jun 13, 2019)

After some searching I didn't find any threads related to android tablets of choice or things to consider when looking to purchase.

I'm thinking about picking up one for my digital mixer app, but being in the Apple camp for so long I'm not really sure what i'm looking for.

I'm not looking to Play Fortnight on it.

I am looking to use any mixpad apps for console manufactures that have an android app
I am looking to use ETC nomad/rfr app
I am looking to use some audio tools RTA's/network analyzer and basic stereo recorder

I am like to be able to watch Netflix on it.

How important is finding a tablet with the Newest Android OS support, is it as limiting for apps as being behind in the Apple OS world?

64GB i'm sure would be plenty of storage yes?

10" ish screen i think is what i'm looking at? Does larger make more sense.

under 250$

What other things should I be considering, and do you all have any thoughts on something which fits these needs?

As I already have an Ipad this would be a tablet that would travel with my console and act mostly as backup or something I could leave with a board op.


----------



## Jason Antwi-Appah (Jun 16, 2019)

I can't point to specific devices, but I'd recommend at least 1-2 GB of RAM so you don't have a device that constantly crashes. Regarding OS, as long as it supports Android Lollipop (5.0) there shouldn't be any problems. With a quick Amazon search, I found this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07MJCN253/


----------



## CrazyTechie (Jun 16, 2019)

Samsung is really the only major player left in the Android tablet game now that ChromeOS natively runs Android apps so I'd be a tad hesitant to buy from other brands right now or at all.

We're currently on version 9 and while being on that cutting edge isn't _super _critical I'd recommend finding something that can run 9 since you're buying new. Also, be careful of buying whatever's cheapest on Amazon. One of the schools I do IT at did that this past school year and all of those tablets are EOL even though they bought them "new." The manufacturer (Samsung in this case) does not offer support or out-of-warranty service since they no longer keep parts on hand for that model.


----------



## macsound (Jun 18, 2019)

Thats a good thought you have actually. I bring my own iPad to church I mix at regularly, but they don't own one of their own.
If there's a cheaper Android solution so they could have one of their own, that would be great.

Also never been an android person, so is the one linked above as good as a Samsung? $89 looks great to me. 
What does ChromeOS have to do with Android? Aren't they separate in the realm of apps and usability, like ChromeOS is supposed to be a "desktop" replacement OS and Android is designed for "mobile"? And the android app store is only for Android right?


----------



## CrazyTechie (Jun 18, 2019)

I took a quick glance at the one linked and I've never heard of that brand before which would concern me about the build quality among other things. It may be fine, but that's just my two cents.

It also comes with Android v6 which means that it's at least 4 years old already so you probably wont get much if any warranty or support on the hardware. I also think that version 6 is no longer actively supported by Google so if it can't go past 6 you won't get any updates security or otherwise.

A couple of years ago Google decided to bring Android apps over to Chrome OS and you can run them on just about any Chromebook now. Heck, even Google's latest Pixel tablet is running Chrome OS and not Android which to me is a good indication about how they feel about the future of Android running on tablets. As part of this you can access the Play store from Chromebooks and install apps like you would on any Android device. I think this was a smart move on their part since it makes Chromebooks a lot more lucrative since they're not only able to run as a computer, but you have access to all your favorite Android apps as well all in one device.


----------



## Footer (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm an android fan. Have been only android since 2010. I've had at least 3 android tablets. 

They all suck. Most have been in a race to the bottom. 

Buy an ipad. Buy a refurbished one. The iPads we have at work are going on 5 years and still work great for production work. Battery life is great. App support is there. It sucks. I hate to say it... but after they built the last Nexus tablet Google has totally given up on tablets. 

Walmart is selling a new current 10" ipad for 250 bucks. Didn't know they have gotten this cheap. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Apple-iP...5035&wl11=online&wl12=876555631&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## macsound (Jun 19, 2019)

While I agree and am always a proponent of Apple products because you absolutely get value and support for what you pay for, my question is for a single app.

Would a crappy $90 Android tablet be able to effectively run the LS9 or SQ6 mix app? Never anything else, no other apps or personal use. Something to leave in a drawer and know no one will steal because its such a pos but is available for anyone who's mixing.


----------



## NickVon (Jun 20, 2019)

well remember i don't think there is a Android Verision for Yamaha LS9 app.

250$ was at most what I was looking to spend and geez you're right If I can pick up a iPad for that I.....I think I will. I've been very happy with my Ipad 2 and Ipad 4


----------



## macsound (Jun 20, 2019)

Haha, I guess that's how much I know about Android.


----------



## themuzicman (Jun 22, 2019)

This article is topical for the thread now that Google has cancelled their hardware tablets. I intermittently switch between iOS and Android phones, and really do like Android. I'm using a Pixel phone but still actively use an iPad because the Android tablet ecosystem is a gigantic mess. Samsung is the only real name in the game for "productivity" Android tablets, and it's because they have to skin android so thoroughly to make it work on a large screen and it's one of the things Samsung is good at, as much as any 3rd party vendor skin is ever actually good.

The base iPad's are $300, and are pretty fantastic. I'm using a 2017 base model, it's my digital script (PDFExpert), DiGiCo/Yamaha remote, DSP interface, and Netflix machine. It's one of the better purchases in my backpack just from the utility of it, and they go on sale often enough and dip below $300 or you can pick them up refurb from a few trusted places. The new iPadOS announced this year seem to be huge promising updates, especially if you run a Mac Laptop too (remote 2nd monitor!). 

That being said, throwaway Android tablets are pretty decent these days. I've been side-loading apps I need onto Kindle Fire 7's for a few years now...turned one of them into a little SDR receiver that runs constant waterfall RF scans for me. I imagine if it can handle processing actual data they can run whatever Tablet Mixing apps you'd throw at it. If you are up to the challenge of sideloading and there are still convenient ways to do it, the Fire HD 10 might be a good choice. That being said, the Fire 7 has been good for me in all the tiny light-weight uses one could ask of a $50 tablet.


----------



## TimMc (Jun 25, 2019)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/SAMSUNG-...SD-Card-Slot-Silver-SM-T380NZSEXAR/260368162?

Android 7.1, 8 inch screen, Samsung. Maybe cheaper somewhere else.

Edit PS - "Renewed" on Amazon for about $120.


----------



## eadler (Jun 27, 2019)

If it's for the work you listed, not games and not netflix, you're less limited as you can get something that has no future path and get everything working on it then kill its auto-updates. Don't put it online and you won't have to worry about patches/updates breaking things. I'd bet some products from a certain short list of Chinese manufacturers in the US might get cheap before they completely disappear from the market due to sanctions.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jun 27, 2019)

Been very happy my SM-P600's, nice and fast, lots of storage.

Long discontinued, so your e-FU better be up to speed.  Replacement batteries are available, but be cautious on that front too.

But you'll pay $150 for this, and $600 for the competition...


----------

